# Another unnecessary fish casualty in a store



## spit.fire

So today i went in the check up on some large somewhat expensive fish i have on consignment at a pet store. Turns out 1 of my fish jumped out of the tank and didnt make it. Ya, sure, fish jump, its part of the hobby but knowing the store has lost the same species in the past do to jumping i cannot understand why they would not put something in place to stop this from happening. Egg crate? So now im out the cash that i would have gotten for consignment and it makes me wonder what the fate of the others will be. If I had somewhere to put them they'd be coming home with me. Also I was not notified, I ended up having to go in and find out in person. Not gonna name the store but it baffles me that a store would be so irresponsible.


----------



## Sliver

interesting. 64 views and not a single comment?

personally i think the whole situation is atrocious. not only should it never have happened, i mean seriously, how many sharks have jumped now? lid them already. but to have someones animal die while in your care and not even have the decency to contact them? really? i'm trying REALLY hard to think of valid excuse for that but i'm coming up empty....


----------



## Adz1

Sliver said:


> interesting. 64 views and not a single comment?
> 
> personally i think the whole situation is atrocious. not only should it never have happened, i mean seriously, how many sharks have jumped now? lid them already. but to have someones animal die while in your care and not even have the decency to contact them? really? i'm trying REALLY hard to think of valid excuse for that but i'm coming up empty....


I agree 100%...
there is no reason on earth not to contact you.


----------



## onefishtwofish

they should have called you for sure. maybe they were hoping you would just forget about the fish and they wouldn't have to own up.
what size tank do they need?? i have a 48 going i could probably shuffle the few fish in it around. is it lack of room for a tank or lack of a tank?


----------



## spit.fire

onefishtwofish said:


> they should have called you for sure. maybe they were hoping you would just forget about the fish and they wouldn't have to own up.
> what size tank do they need?? i have a 48 going i could probably shuffle the few fish in it around. is it lack of room for a tank or lack of a tank?


About a 300ish gallon


----------



## macframalama

Knowing the full story my original post makes no sence


----------



## spit.fire

macframalama said:


> Consignment eh.... you sure it hit the floor or did it walk out the door and the fish on floor story is a way to not pay you..?
> 
> i mean i dont doubt there is a chance but are you sure?, just cause it has a store front doesnt mean that they are above a hustle..
> people are shady
> im just sayin


I know for a fact that this store wouldn't do that


----------



## macframalama

beautiful sunny days these last few days


----------



## Foxtail

How many times did it jump out of or try to jump out of your tank spit.fire?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Did you mention to them that they needed to securely lid the tank or your fish would jump when you left the fish there?


----------



## Virual

werent these the same sharks you were gonna kill if a store didn't take them along with the remora that you already killed?


----------



## spit.fire

Virual said:


> werent these the same sharks you were gonna kill if a store didn't take them along with the remora that you already killed?


I wasn't going to kill the sharks, and I didn't end up killing the remora

The sharks jumped when they were in my tank but I had a proper top on my tank so I never lost any


----------



## Rastapus

OK, in speaking to my staff I have learned that this happened at our Burnaby location. In speaking with Kevin that dealt with Spitfire, the comments that were made about killing the sharks was what motivated Kevin to take them in on consignment because no one else would. As a policy we do not take fish on consignment for several reasons but this is one of them. We have kept a lot of sharks in our rock tanks, why? No where else to really put them. The member in question brought in 4 sharks, 3 or which are still in store. Kevin bent the rules to help spitfire out and has learned his lesson. Spitfire, please come in and pick up the remaining 3 sharks, we do not want them in our store now. As ar as contacting Spitfire, all I can say there is we have many staff on rotation shifts and over 300 aquariums to maintain. Likely it went un noticed and again, we dont take fish on consignment so this was a favor between Kevin and Spitfire. We have kept a lot of sharks in those thanks and all of them have been unwanted cat sharks of one type or another. Perhaps we should just refuse trade ins like these in the future, look at the negative attention good intentions have created? Sorry to go on about this but free room and board for these guys to help out a member to get this sort of post back bothers me.


----------



## effox

Rastapus said:


> OK, in speaking to my staff I have learned that this happened at our Burnaby location. In speaking with Kevin that dealt with Spitfire, the comments that were made about killing the sharks was what motivated Kevin to take them in on consignment because no one else would. As a policy we do not take fish on consignment for several reasons but this is one of them. We have kept a lot of sharks in our rock tanks, why? No where else to really put them. The member in question brought in 4 sharks, 3 or which are still in store. Kevin bent the rules to help spitfire out and has learned his lesson. Spitfire, please come in and pick up the remaining 3 sharks, we do not want them in our store now. As ar as contacting Spitfire, all I can say there is we have many staff on rotation shifts and over 300 aquariums to maintain. Likely it went un noticed and again, we dont take fish on consignment so this was a favor between Kevin and Spitfire. We have kept a lot of sharks in those thanks and all of them have been unwanted cat sharks of one type or another. Perhaps we should just refuse trade ins like these in the future, look at the negative attention good intentions have created? Sorry to go on about this but free room and board for these guys to help out a member to get this sort of post back bothers me.


For shame if what you're saying is false, but I doubt it, and although I don't know the whole story, I wouldn't "bothered", I'd be PISSED if I were you...


----------



## Foxtail

spit.fire didn't mention what store it was, which makes me think he was just venting. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama

why were we killing sharks? i must have missed something along the way 

killing sharks and remora's doesnt sound like a good thing?

yeah i definitely missed something in among the puzzle pieces before my time perhaps


----------



## Sliver

i agree, you shouldn't have accepted the responsibility of housing them if you weren't able to provide adequate accommodations. as for not contacting the owner due to "many staff on rotation shifts and over 300 aquariums to maintain. Likely it went un noticed" really? how do you fail to notice a 3' shark lying on the floor? the person that disposed of the corpse should have called the owner immediately or at the very least contacted a manager or logged it out. i'm curious about the "free room and board" as well, doesn't having an item on consignment mean that you were going to make a profit from the sale of these animals? what i would really like to know is, if this has happened multiple times then why are there still no lids on those tanks?


----------



## spit.fire

Trust me, that's not all true, but I'm done with ipu, I'll be by next weekend to pick up my sharks, no clue what I'm gonna do with them but hey, who cares

Funny tho, you say your staff is very busy but while I was in they were standing around doing nothing


----------



## effox

It sucks that one died, but please don't kill the rest.

I'd take them, but I don't have a suitable tank, but that's why I didn't buy a shark in the first place.


----------



## Fish rookie

Sorry to hear about the shark spit.fire. Hope you find a good home for them. Can you donate them to the aquarium?


----------



## macframalama

not a bad idea, I dont know there rules on donating , or anything about sharks, but they might be your only shot, i dont know too many people with a fishless 300 gallon + on deck ready to house 3 foot sharks...

anything is better then killing them off better to give them away for free to anyone who can house them opposed to killing them off.... 

dude i read your speal about breeding them and what not and i was like thats some informative stuff,m then 2 posts over were talking about a floor fish, then i find out your were planning on offing them aand may or may not have already offed a remora, 

you dont know me and i dont know you but I hope the same dude that wrote that journal about the breeding and life cycle of these sharks isnt the same guy contemplating killing them off....
why arent they in your tanks now? did you have a change of heart or direction, because if thats the case just put your new project on hold, and hang onto those beasts until you can get them a proper home, 
or if you had a tank blow out or something then that would make more sence to me....


I doubt ipu would have intentionally housed your fish in a way they felt was unsafe or would lead to them flying out, i cant comment on them not notifying you
i dunno , hope you 2 sort it out before there is a rift in our peaceful aquatic community


----------



## Rastapus

Sliver said:


> i agree, you shouldn't have accepted the responsibility of housing them if you weren't able to provide adequate accommodations. as for not contacting the owner due to "many staff on rotation shifts and over 300 aquariums to maintain. Likely it went un noticed" really? how do you fail to notice a 3' shark lying on the floor? the person that disposed of the corpse should have called the owner immediately or at the very least contacted a manager or logged it out. i'm curious about the "free room and board" as well, doesn't having an item on consignment mean that you were going to make a profit from the sale of these animals? what i would really like to know is, if this has happened multiple times then why are there still no lids on those tanks?


Wow, OK. First off the shark in question jumped out BEHIND the aquarium. Therefore ending up between the aquarium and the wall. There was no shark to notice as you cant see back there. 3' shark? Where did this come from, these sharks are a little over 1 foot. Honestly, I mean people who know us on this board know we care about what we do. This was an unfortunate accident happening as a result of helping someone out, and again, I dont take fish on consignment for this reason. How ironic, well its true no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Rastapus

spit.fire said:


> Trust me, that's not all true, but I'm done with ipu, I'll be by next weekend to pick up my sharks, no clue what I'm gonna do with them but hey, who cares
> 
> Funny tho, you say your staff is very busy but while I was in they were standing around doing nothing


Judging by your comment, sounds like your statements to Kevin were true then. "no clue what you will do with them but who cares?" So obviously you had a hard time finding someone to help you out and now the one who did gets the abuse. Fantastic. And my staff stand around? 300 plus aquariums and I guess they stay managed and clean on their own. And where is the concern for your sharks, you will pick them up in a week? Good god. This just gets better and better.


----------



## Rastapus

Sliver said:


> i agree, you shouldn't have accepted the responsibility of housing them if you weren't able to provide adequate accommodations. as for not contacting the owner due to "many staff on rotation shifts and over 300 aquariums to maintain. Likely it went un noticed" really? how do you fail to notice a 3' shark lying on the floor? the person that disposed of the corpse should have called the owner immediately or at the very least contacted a manager or logged it out. i'm curious about the "free room and board" as well, doesn't having an item on consignment mean that you were going to make a profit from the sale of these animals? what i would really like to know is, if this has happened multiple times then why are there still no lids on those tanks?


I love being judged about helping someone when no one else would. These sharks are in tanks that are 72"x24" on a central system of 700 gallons. Not housed properly? Then why are the other 3 alive? And a profit? Really? CONSIGNMENT, by the time these sharks would sell, they would likely be there for months eating our food and creating need for extra water change, all at our expense. There is no way the consignment would pay for this. As I said before we do not take fish on consignment, this example is why, and we will NEVER do it again.


----------



## Rastapus

macframalama said:


> not a bad idea, I dont know there rules on donating , or anything about sharks, but they might be your only shot, i dont know too many people with a fishless 300 gallon + on deck ready to house 3 foot sharks...
> 
> anything is better then killing them off better to give them away for free to anyone who can house them opposed to killing them off....
> 
> dude i read your speal about breeding them and what not and i was like thats some informative stuff,m then 2 posts over were talking about a floor fish, then i find out your were planning on offing them aand may or may not have already offed a remora,
> 
> you dont know me and i dont know you but I hope the same dude that wrote that journal about the breeding and life cycle of these sharks isnt the same guy contemplating killing them off....
> why arent they in your tanks now? did you have a change of heart or direction, because if thats the case just put your new project on hold, and hang onto those beasts until you can get them a proper home,
> or if you had a tank blow out or something then that would make more sence to me....
> 
> I doubt ipu would have intentionally housed your fish in a way they felt was unsafe or would lead to them flying out, i cant comment on them not notifying you
> i dunno , hope you 2 sort it out before there is a rift in our peaceful aquatic community


Now theres a good point, why did these sharks have to go in the first place???!!!!


----------



## Rastapus

spit.fire said:


> Trust me, that's not all true, but I'm done with ipu, I'll be by next weekend to pick up my sharks, no clue what I'm gonna do with them but hey, who cares
> 
> Funny tho, you say your staff is very busy but while I was in they were standing around doing nothing


Your'e done with IPU? How can someone make a statement like this and expect us to now hold his sharks for him for an additional week. Well I'm convinced. I know what went down here and now I am getting choked.


----------



## josephl

Rastapus said:


> Your'e done with IPU? How can someone make a statement like this and expect us to now hold his sharks for him for an additional week. Well I'm convinced. I know what went down here and now I am getting choked.


I'm in full agreement, the OP has openly admitted the fish is on consignment, the OP has also said publicly that he is done with IPU so what is the benefit in IPU holding the fish for him and feeding the fish for another week? If it were my store, I would give a 24 hour limit to pick up the fish otherwise there will be a 'holding fee' charged per day.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Rastapus

josephl said:


> I'm in full agreement, the OP has openly admitted the fish is on consignment, the OP has also said publicly that he is done with IPU so what is the benefit in IPU holding the fish for him and feeding the fish for another week? If it were my store, I would give a 24 hour limit to pick up the fish otherwise there will be a 'holding fee' charged per day.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


You read my mind. Already done.


----------



## Virual

Ok lets just gets this all straight.
I am the store manager at IPU Burnaby.
I was called and asked if we could take 4 sharks because he was having trouble getting rid of them.
I fully explained that it's possible that they may jump out.
I also explained that if they jump out or die we are not responsible for the fish, he gladly agreed.
I also explained that these are a tough fish to sell and would probably take a long time to sell.
The only reason I took these fish in was because I felt there was no other options for these fish and wanted to make sure these fish went to a suitable tank size.


----------



## macframalama

I went with the 3 foot size thing because i read some other member posting something about it my bad..


Rastapus said:


> Wow, OK. First off the shark in question jumped out BEHIND the aquarium. Therefore ending up between the aquarium and the wall. There was no shark to notice as you cant see back there. 3' shark? Where did this come from, these sharks are a little over 1 foot. Honestly, I mean people who know us on this board know we care about what we do. This was an unfortunate accident happening as a result of helping someone out, and again, I dont take fish on consignment for this reason. How ironic, well its true no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## spit.fire

macframalama said:


> not a bad idea, I dont know there rules on donating , or anything about sharks, but they might be your only shot, i dont know too many people with a fishless 300 gallon + on deck ready to house 3 foot sharks...
> 
> anything is better then killing them off better to give them away for free to anyone who can house them opposed to killing them off....
> 
> dude i read your speal about breeding them and what not and i was like thats some informative stuff,m then 2 posts over were talking about a floor fish, then i find out your were planning on offing them aand may or may not have already offed a remora,
> 
> you dont know me and i dont know you but I hope the same dude that wrote that journal about the breeding and life cycle of these sharks isnt the same guy contemplating killing them off....
> why arent they in your tanks now? did you have a change of heart or direction, because if thats the case just put your new project on hold, and hang onto those beasts until you can get them a proper home,
> or if you had a tank blow out or something then that would make more sence to me....
> 
> I doubt ipu would have intentionally housed your fish in a way they felt was unsafe or would lead to them flying out, i cant comment on them not notifying you
> i dunno , hope you 2 sort it out before there is a rift in our peaceful aquatic community


When did I make a write up? I don't want to "off" them but I have yet to meet or even hear of someone capable of housing these sharks, Vancouver aquarium won't take them, I offered to donate them before I even considered trying to sell them.
They arnt in my tanks now because I converted to a reef tank, AFTER I THEY WENT AWAY", also just over a foot? Smallest one is just over 18" and 2 are over 30" possibly 36+" but that doesn't matter.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

Hey Guys chill out,I just hate having to read these kind of posts,all I'm worried about is the welfare of the Sharks. Threatening 24 hrs to pick up Fish isn't going to help matters,what are You going to do if he doesn't pick up in time? Keep Them? Kill them? What? Just let the Guy pick up His Sharks when he's able He's already said he would,obviously He needs at least a little time to find them/set-up a Home,you all learned your lessons,etc. Just don't screw the Sharks welfare over petty squabbles.


----------



## spit.fire




----------



## josephl

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> Hey Guys chill out,I just hate having to read these kind of posts,all I'm worried about is the welfare of the Sharks. Threatening 24 hrs to pick up Fish isn't going to help matters,what are You going to do if he doesn't pick up in time? Keep Them? Kill them? What? Just let the Guy pick up His Sharks when he's able He's already said he would,obviously He needs at least a little time to find them/set-up a Home,you all learned your lessons,etc. Just don't screw the Sharks welfare over petty squabbles.


I wasn't at all suggesting that they be destroyed if not picked up, more that there is a cost to IPU to maintain the sharks so there should be a daily charge. Should anyone come in and buy the sharks, then IPU can remit the funds back to the OP less the daily holding charge. At some point, just like a pawn store, the fish will become IPU's to sell and keep the funds because the cost of maintaining the sharks = the selling price


----------



## spit.fire

josephl said:


> I wasn't at all suggesting that they be destroyed if not picked up, more that there is a cost to IPU to maintain the sharks so there should be a daily charge. Should anyone come in and buy the sharks, then IPU can remit the funds back to the OP less the daily holding charge. At some point, just like a pawn store, the fish will become IPU's to sell and keep the funds because the cost of maintaining the sharks = the selling price


Let's do some math here

200$ shark
Cost me 10$ to feed them for approx 4-6 months
Deal was I get 50% of the selling price and price was never firm

They ate 2-3 times a week at that size


----------



## Rastapus

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> Hey Guys chill out,I just hate having to read these kind of posts,all I'm worried about is the welfare of the Sharks. Threatening 24 hrs to pick up Fish isn't going to help matters,what are You going to do if he doesn't pick up in time? Keep Them? Kill them? What? Just let the Guy pick up His Sharks when he's able He's already said he would,obviously He needs at least a little time to find them/set-up a Home,you all learned your lessons,etc. Just don't screw the Sharks welfare over petty squabbles.


We told him he has until Sunday or we keep them. I did not want them in the first place and either did Kevin. We would not kill them, wow. Again the other 3 are still there, and they have a lot of space. They have been there for weeks already.


----------



## spit.fire

I also offered to bring in enough food to feed them for a few months


----------



## Rastapus

spit.fire said:


> Let's do some math here
> 
> 200$ shark
> Cost me 10$ to feed them for approx 4-6 months
> Deal was I get 50% of the selling price and price was never firm
> 
> They ate 2-3 times a week at that size


So the fact that they are tying up space, creating waste, being maintained, that costs nothing? This is what I mean, Kevin helped you out but it seems you still dont grasp what an inconvenience it is. We would not make anything on these sharks, likely a loss. It would take a long time to sell sharks of that size. Why did we take your sharks when we dont do consignment? To help you out, we did this once before for another store that did not have the space. Hated it then and I hate it more now.


----------



## Claudia

Seriously? U guys have to chill out. I think that IPU was doing a nice favor housing this fish, at the same time Spitfire has to know that there are chances and risks that IPU cant b responsible for, accidents happens and seems like he was told about them.
I dont know how long this harks were there for but i think it was a nice gesture for them to house them, now even if they eat once a week it means money, water changes etc. Ipu should of called Spitfire to let him know, i do agree on that but there is no need to trash them cause of it tho. Now that shark is gone so is better that the sharks are been picked up so there is no more causalities. I think waiting one week to pick them up is way to long to wait specially if spitfire is done with ipu.
I dont intent to take any sides, i just giving my 2 cents


----------



## Foxtail

This seems to be turning into quite the spat and probably doesn't need to be public... I can see why both parties are upset but maybe just keep the convo in private and not bring anyone else into it... 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spit.fire

I'm curious to know how anyone is doing me a big favor, only way you can even see the sharks is if you know where they are and you have a flashlight, they're not listed, no label on any tank, and no lights over the tanks. It makes me wonder if they even intended too sell them or if they were just gonna wait for them too jump and die off. How are they ever supposed to sell? And if ipu wouldn't have taken them I would have kept my shark tank a shark tank but now there is nothing I can do with them unless I want a couple thousands of dollars in fish eaten in my tank. For the record, the three bigger sharks were bought by me because other people were unable to house them and the biggest one was rescued from a styrofoam cooler. 

Grant you can keep the sharks, I'll take the loss and I'll never set foot in either of your stores which will benefit both of us. I hope you stop caring so much about egg crate looking ugly ontop of your pitch black liverock tanks and stop the sharks from dying.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Closing thread now. Getting out of hand.


----------



## effox

I'm done with this thread, if another mod wants to re-open it so be it, but at this point it seems like someone was ready to "off" all of his\her sharks as voiced by more then one person who hear and\or read it, and not denied by the OP quite frankly, and another store owner "allowed" one to die.

And to paraphrase both sides: someone wants to pick it up after a week so its most convenient (being so concerned after all), and 'doesn't know what he'll do with them' to and another is bothered by this and would rather charge you.

My neighbour, just today asked me to pick up his newspapers to make sure it doesn't look like he's on vacation, and I do. Now imagine if he got broken into, should I be liable or criticized as such?

Thread closed.


----------

